# NOAA web site?



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

Is it just me?
I can't access www.Noaa.gov local weather site or storm warnings.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Working for me... 


All Clear


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

not for me


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

my current local says Heavy Snow and Breezy Wind Speed: NE 25 G 35 MPH 

now thats funny!!! 30mph is breezy now  

Whats you zip code?


All Clear


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

I tried different cities . . . it's not working for the NJ - tristate area
zip - 08753


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

I cant get it now either


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Xtra;370782 said:


> I tired different cities . . . it's not working for the NJ - tristate area
> zip - 08753


I see, yeah i was unable to get West Chester, PA to come up either.

All Clear


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I was told the server was overloaded from all the people trying to get storm updates. They said to keep trying


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

Wow, finally got thru . . . been trying since noon.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Works for me....never had a problem in the past


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

All_Clear;370784 said:


> I see, yeah i was unable to get West Chester, PA to come up either.
> 
> All Clear


forget the noaa heres the current conditions snow and its cold


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

DBL;370793 said:


> forget the noaa heres the current conditions snow and its cold


Yup same here, 3 ft drifts in my drive but i just cant bring myself to go shovel it haha


----------



## greatlawns (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, it's been down for me too all morning. I'll keep checking though. :realmad:


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Works for me, but a bit slow, and I have a fast computer. Many people must be accessing it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

its weird, their "picture forecast" says Chance of snow for tonight and tomarrow, but the descriptions say 14-16+ inches expected..... i would think it was just say "snow" if they are saying that much accumulation!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

The site says in my area by the end of Wed we can expect up to 20" of snow????

Yeah right......Dobt it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2006)

All_Clear;370796 said:


> Yup same here, 3 ft drifts in my drive but i just cant bring myself to go shovel it haha


That's funny right there!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I can't get onto NOAA's site, but last I checked they were saying 6-10" with a winter storm warning, accuweather is saying 6-12", both are saying lots of ice...I've got the plow on, and lots of calcuim chloride, ready for the storm....I really hope it comes, and I get the day off of School!:salute:


----------

